# Nautical Institute talk: Navigational Safety - The Unseen Challenges



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

*Central Scotland Branch - Navigational Safety - The Unseen Challenges*
Date: 19:00PM, 28 May 2015
Location: Palomino, 207 Bath Street, Glasgow, G2 4HZ
Related Website:
http://www.nicentralscotland.org.uk 

_It is my understanding that this is open to non-members as I heard about this from another organisation._

* More information:*
The recently formed Central Scotland Branch will host their first event of 2015 on Thursday 28 May at the Palomino Bar and Restaurant, 207 Bath Street, Glasgow. The meeting will commence at 1900 and will be free of charge for all NI members. CPD certificates can be requested after the event.

The speaker is Mike Bradshaw, Head of Compliance for Marine Operations at V Ships. His presentation is entitled “Navigational Safety – the Unseen Challenges”. Mike spoke recently at the Glasgow Command Seminar and, with oversight for the safety and security of over 600 vessels, he is uniquely positioned to discuss marine incidents from a ship management perspective. Mike will discuss and analyse several recent incidents and then open the floor for comment...

Members in the area are strongly encouraged to take advantage of the first opportunity to meet the Branch Committee and to support and influence the direction of the Branch and future events. It is also an opportunity to network with professional colleagues with a self-paid bar and food menu available until 2300. Non-members are very welcome.

For further information please contact Theresa Nelson MNI Hon Branch Secretary Tel No 07833337254 Email [email protected]


----------

